# awsome coloured snakes



## scam7278 (Nov 12, 2009)

just found this vid on youtube enjoy 

[video=youtube;HeioMKiF52A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeioMKiF52A&NR=1[/video]


----------



## LadySnake (Nov 12, 2009)

Some amazing colours and patterns there. I don't know how they can keep up with all the different names for them!


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 12, 2009)

they are nice snakes but i hope our industry does not end up that like that


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 12, 2009)

thoe 1st animals he showed us are beutiful


Will


----------



## fine_jungles (Nov 12, 2009)

great vid  look at that albino striped retic...wow

look how small the tub is for that big retic tho


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG they are insane....cool vid hobbs!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 12, 2009)

theyre absolutely beautiful!

such a shame theyre kept in such tiny boxes. 
poor things.


----------



## Lewy (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW is this feller full of him self or what


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 12, 2009)

Is this like snakebytes? amazing colours!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 12, 2009)

nice snakes, I like all the morphs they have over there, lets hope we catch up to them one day.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

Just wait till my Paradox Citroen Plutonium het for Titanium Calcico Womas hatch, Oh, they are also 63.9% Super Dwarf with Neon Leopard Tails.... I'm taking deposits if anyones interested?


----------



## Jakee (Nov 12, 2009)

There are some very cool morphs there but that bloke is up himself......


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 12, 2009)

just curious, does he have stupid morth names for the snakes? I watched it on mute cause there accent is usually to annoying to listen to.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 12, 2009)

Jakee said:


> There are some very cool morphs there but that bloke is up himself......




I would be to if i had all those beautiful snakes


----------



## Lewy (Nov 12, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> I would be to if i had all those beautiful snakes


 

So If you have a heap of beautiful snakes you would become up your self


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 12, 2009)

Im just saying, he obviously worked pretty hard to get these morphs, he would be pretty happy


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a difference between 'up-themeselves' and 'happy' .. He seems to care more of the colour and price tag than the animal itself... It may sound wierd from a person who owns 3 reptiles but i dont care what colour they are or how much they cost i just love them for the reptiles they are


----------



## Lewy (Nov 12, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> There is a difference between 'up-themeselves' and 'happy' .. He seems to care more of the colour and price tag than the animal itself... It may sound wierd from a person who owns 3 reptiles but i dont care what colour they are or how much they cost i just love them for the reptiles they are


 

That was very well said mate 

Good on you


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 12, 2009)

nothing wrong with caring about the colour, why keep something if it looks crap.....


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 12, 2009)

Jakee said:


> There are some very cool morphs there but that bloke is up himself......


Who really cares man ...we all now us Aussies are a lot more laid back and not so introverted....we are looking at his animals not his personality ..lol
They are beautiful animals and I for one appreciate any reptile for their beauty..although I do agree with the criticism that the tubs are too small! I don't keep animals in that environment, BUT as a Business with a quick turnaround like these guys would experience, i'm sure that the animals don't suffer excessively from the ordeal too much before being sold. Think of it this way if you were to house all those animals in the appropriate sized enclosure, you would need many factories to keep them all.
I guess most know that anyways...lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 12, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nothing wrong with caring about the colour, why keep something if it looks crap.....


 

For the fact that you love reptiles and dont care if they look 'crap' .... I didnt get into reptiles to be able to show off colour SURE if you had a beauty of a colouration you would be happy but im just saying once its more about the colours and the money involved and less about the reptiles themselves I just see that as a tragedy for the reptiles and really dont think the owners should be allowed to have them...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 12, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> For the fact that you love reptiles and dont care if they look 'crap' .... I didnt get into reptiles to be able to show off colour SURE if you had a beauty of a colouration you would be happy but im just saying once its more about the colours and the money involved and less about the reptiles themselves I just see that as a tragedy for the reptiles and really dont think the owners should be allowed to have them...


 
understand what your saying, I love all wild reptiles, but in captivity, personally I would only keep nice looking animals, if I wanna see a drab animal I can go out in the bush.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 12, 2009)

Even the adults that he said he hatched were in small tubs


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 12, 2009)

Fair enough... ill say no more


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 12, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nothing wrong with caring about the colour, why keep something if it looks crap.....


Can't people just appreciate something in another Country without the negative comments? 
I am perplexed by the lame comments by the keyboard warriors on this site that cannot enjoy a post by someone that has shared what he has found in another country I may add, that may be interesting to some...I don't understand why all these threads are bombarded by juvenile w a n k e r s who think that their negative comments add some substance to the topic....grow up or shut up, you guys are the future of the hobby and should understand that the world is very different than your little tiny herp room, with your tiny little collection, with your homepage set to www.aussiepythons.com....LMAO, I could go on, but can't be bothered!


----------



## greeny1 (Nov 12, 2009)

did the tubs have any lids??? For what I saw all he did was pull the tub and grab the snake not open any lids.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 12, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> did the tubs have any lids??? For what I saw all he did was pull the tub and grab the snake not open any lids.



Nah but the the shelve above it acts as a lid


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 12, 2009)

deleted, no offense taken SSMorelia


----------



## Jakee (Nov 12, 2009)

Southside Morelia " Who really cares man "

Infact, I dont really care...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry mate...change my post as I took your coments the wrong way...my apologies!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 12, 2009)

Jakee said:


> Southside Morelia " Who really cares man "
> 
> Infact, I dont really care...



Of course you dont tough guy..PMSL....pull your head in and don't comment if you have NO constructive opinion on the thread topic....hero!


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 12, 2009)

god theres some insane looking retics around, probably my favorite exotics i think


----------



## reptiledude1 (Nov 12, 2009)

seattle down southside morelia..


----------



## johneven (Nov 12, 2009)

i do enjoy reading this thread. lol


----------



## BlackMamba (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyway......Awesome snakes, I don't care what anyone says, if they had them here I would buy one!


----------



## gunny (Nov 12, 2009)

he just seems proud of his breeding project achievements to me. if i had that many animals that were never seen before id be pretty proud of myself too.


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 12, 2009)

if you search the reptile zoo on youtube some of the stuff on there will blow you away


----------

